# Eagles Ring- Spice-filly,Lotus-colt,Coco-colt-new pics pg31 videos pg 32



## eagles ring farm (Jan 1, 2013)

We'll be getting ready early this year and we have 5 foals due. Our cam should be up mid January to start our watching. First due is Spice -due mid February. Then next is Lotus and Pooh both due mid March , then Darling due mid April and last but not least Coco due in the beginning of July . This is the first year we haven't had the vet to confirm pregnancies but I am pretty confident Spice, Lotus and Pooh are bred the other 2 are still a guess. Forgive my long line of words when I type we got a new computer with windows 8 and for some reason it doesn't agree with the forum for starting on a new line I just have to type until it goes to the next line and pics also won't go under the words ugh!! maybe i'll figure it out one day. Anyway I really enjoyed having this board last year when we were waiting on Xena's filly. So I'm excited to come back with possibly 5 this year . The first 3 due are bred to Buzz and the last 2 are bred to Bow. Xena was not bred back for 2013 we thought expecting 5 was plenty. Adding our Marestare link http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=eaglesring


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

Exciting! Yes pics please!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh fab ...so many babies to look forward to


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 1, 2013)

X



Our first mare due is real exciting to us as she is a homebred mare - our little Spice "Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed - 2008 Perlino Amha/Amhr 33.50" due 2/14/13 figured at 330 days. She was 2010 top ten futurity at Nationals. She is bred to our 2008 Palomino Buckeroo Son "Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz" 31.50" 2011 top ten senior stallions 30-32" at the World show shown by Danielle Hill. Spice is a maiden mare and has started with some puffiness in front of her udder. *This is an AMHA futurity nominated foal *and first foal for both mare and stallion so the anticipation is really starting to get me. Thanks Diane for the picture offer I can get them on but, This is the weird way I have to post pictures first then text just in a long line I can't use my enter/return key to go down a line...


----------



## countrymini (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice! Is there more photos to come?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 1, 2013)

X



Due Mid March 2013 - "Uno Lotus" Palomino pinto. 32" daughter of Sierra Dawm Uno DeMayo A/R bred to Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz . AMHA futurity nominated foal. And then also in Mid March 2013



X



A&Lms Rompin Codys Cher Pooh 2006 NJ State Champion PtHA performance and Res Champion Halter. 33.50 Chestnut Pinto bred to Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz .for an Amha futurity nominated foal due mid March 2013.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 1, 2013)

x



Next we have "D'Armonds Darling Echo" 31" Creamello LK Buck Echo granddaughter A/R maiden bred to Triple K Boogies Bow Tie-our Buckeroo Grandson 29.5" Smutty Buckskin (homozygous for Black) Darling is due the middle of April.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



X



Last we have................................. Cedar Fields Awesome Coco Chanel- 31" Solid Bay mare , daughter of Cross Country Call me Awesome -maiden due in July 2013. So that is a lot of bred mares for us we have 3 bred to "Buzz" our Buckeroo Son and 2 bred to "Bow" our Buckeroo grandson..... Looking so forward to this season and looking forward to spending more time on this board with all you aunties


----------



## countrymini (Jan 1, 2013)

They are all very lovely



Should be some cute babies coming!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 1, 2013)

Really looking forward to seeing your foals this year!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok now I'm getting real anxious Spice is 300 days today and getting a bit puffier in front of her udder (I forget what they call that). We have her in our foaling stall the cameras are on and hoping to get our marestare on this coming weekend. I'll try to get some pictures this weekend. I'm not very good at remembering the camera when I go out to the barn.lol


----------



## chandab (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't forget to put your marestare link on here when you are hooked up. I know the aunties like to watch, I do here and there, but not as often as I'd like.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. I stay up too late now when I don't have to, I'm sure I'll be worse then. LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 17, 2013)

If Spice is just starting to show some edema in front of her udder you have a while to go yet (or should I say you PROBABLY have a while to go yet?) as they usually do this around 3-5 weeks before they foal. But at 300 days you are now in the 'safe' period for a viable foal, so time to get excited!

Good luck - cant wait for the cameras to be set up.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 17, 2013)

*Edema* that's the word I was looking for she has been a little puffy for a couple weeks but starting to get puffier now . I'm sure she's not very close yet but at least its a foaling sign to get me excited. She's not due till mid February , early for us to have a mare due...we must be crazy it'll be cold out there...Burrr...and more nerve wracking if its a real cold night. so far we keep returning o 50's weather but now next week we're in the 30's for a high I hope it doesn't hang around too long


----------



## kehranc (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope it warms up for you and your pretty mare.. will look forward to a cam...xx


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 26, 2013)

Finally we are on Marestare again . Spice is up first she will be 330 days 2/14/13. http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=eaglesring


----------



## chandab (Jan 26, 2013)

ooh! A Valentine's baby would be fun.


----------



## misty'smom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh this is exciting!! I was not a member during foaling season last year and can't wait to watch those cams on Marestare!! Valentine's Day would be a GREAT day to have a foal it is also my first granddaughters birthday, she will be 2 this year!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooray - a marestare baby to watch for!! She looks very contented in her stall - doing what they all do so well - hoovering. LOL!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2013)

Ooo exciting, I love Spice, she is sooo pretty! She is sleeping standing up right now


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Melinda ...she is our first homegrown foal to have her own baby so I'm extra nervous this time around. Not to mention cold weather foaling's make me more nervous too getting baby dry is such a chore...more to be nervous about lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2013)

I know what you mean, when our first home raised ones foaled it was nervewracking and still is, I dont think it ever gets easier when they are my babies that I raised. Hope you have lots of blankies!!! I keep telling my mares to hold off as long as possible for the hope of warm weather!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 26, 2013)

we're trying to be as prepared as possible ..heat lamp will only be on when we are at the stall, hair dryer if necessary, tons of towels, a few blankets plus we just got a foal saver blanket from sstack that does look cozy...can anyone think of other things to prepare for a cold weather foal that's out of the ordinary for a fair weather foal?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you like your Sstack foal saver blanket then, I wonder if they changed the style since I had bought one? Didnt fit well at all for me so maybe they changed the style. I had trouble finding ones that I liked the fit of so just started making my own. I like fleece blankets since they draw moisture from the foals. Lots of straw or hay for bedding in the stalls is good too, helps keep them warm if they can lay in a big bed of straw. For my cold weather babies I find it is essential to give them a syringe or two of colostrum right away just to give them a jump start. I am just so excited for foals, I just have to get my foal fix through others for now LOL!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you Diane - must admit that we do go over the top where bedding is concerned LOL!! Plus you took the words out of my mouth as I read through the earlier posts - loads of bedding to keep out all draughts and give baby a warm bed to sink into every time it lays down.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you ladies I'm nervous with the really cold weather we have had lately. I think I got it as covered as possible. Thank Melinda for the jump start suggestion too I'll keep that in mind. And Melinda the foal saver blanket is the first one we have bought our others are fleece It looks real nice but no one to try it on yet.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey everyone I thought I'd give an update on Spice since I haven't been able to post from home with the posting problem on the forum I'm in work so will keep it short.

Nothing dramatic changing her udder is growing some, still tail resistance and butt not very squishy she is starting to rub her butt on the wall and getting a little annoyed. Since she is a maiden its hard to tell. But we haven't put the foal buzzer on her yet I think she still has sometime to go. I wish she would have taken advantage of the warmer weather here the past couple days . we have a rain storm coming thru tonight then back to cold weather.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 1, 2013)

I still can't post on the forum from home I tried the refresh and restarting browser ...windows 8 ...hate it...lol

anyway a quick update with nothing new from work computer. No big changes in Spice seems she still has some time to go. Her bag is slowly filling I hope I can post by the time she is close


----------



## K Sera (Feb 1, 2013)

Your Spice girl is a beauty! You have some gorgeous horses and I have always been fond of your little Coco Chanel girl for obvious reasons ... love those "Awesome" kids! LOL I just read up on some foaling info, upside down foal presentations, etc.... WOW! Takes the thrill and excitement and anticipation to a new height doesn't it!!!!!! YIKES!!!

I just hope and pray this foaling season is safe and blessed for all!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes I also had a couple of frustrating days after the updates, cant remember now what I did to get back to normal (have the memory of a fish!) but do remember logging in and out a few times. Also clicked on the 'funny' icon - top left - when I went to post and that helped.

Hope you can get it sorted soon - we need more pics of your pretty Spice!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG it worked I'm posting from home don't know why but thank you everyone for the help


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2013)

Hooray!! Now please may we have some pictures!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll try to get pics tomorrow its snowing here again tonight...rats

Lynne I can tell the handsome guy in your alvadar is "Awesome" related Thanks for the compliments on our horses. We have been lucky enough to add a few really nice mares to our herd this past year.

Look I can even use the return key again to go to the next line


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Diane

we usually leave our cam on all the time but horses are out during the day till about 7pm eastern time so sometimes the cam is dark since the barn lights are off and its gotten dark outside. But ours does freeze here and there too. I'm bummed because I have to watch Spice on internet explorer and can't bring up any cams on aol . I wonder if I can try bing or something like that.

No real change in Spice still a lot of tail resistance butt a little squishy but not a lot and udder is still not very big. I hope she hurrys it up its suppose to warm up a little after the storm tomorrow so to catch a warmer week would be great. I still haven't gotten the pictures I said I would hope to get them soon.

Our horses will probably be in all day tomorrow though as we expect rain all day then snow


----------



## Eagle (Feb 8, 2013)

someone is a happy bunny cos breakfast has just arrived



Closing cam now as I have a stiff neck


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 9, 2013)

Spice seems to be getting closer at least her bag is not going back down when she's outside for the day but its still not real full. Makes me wonder if being a maiden she will fill like I used to before foaling. But time will tell


----------



## chandab (Feb 9, 2013)

The maidens seem to keep us guessing, and some fill right at foaling time. I had three maidens last summer, luckily it was smooth sailing for us, and they all had little bags til foaling time, then they got pretty good sized.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info Chanda maybe I'm putting too much stake in the bag checks. She does still have tail resistance and butt getting a little mushier


----------



## chandab (Feb 9, 2013)

chandab said:


> The maidens seem to keep us guessing, and some fill right at foaling time. I had three maidens last summer, luckily it was smooth sailing for us, and they all had little bags til foaling time, then they got pretty good sized.


I did try the milk strips with my mares, and they were actually pretty good indicators, but I was still surprised with foals on the ground, as they went from close to ready to foal on the ground in no time.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok tomorrow night she gets her foal buzzer on...before she takes us by surprise. I didn't try to get any milk yet ...I gotta buy new test strips looks like a trip to walmart next week....if she waits that long. I super nervous this year (can you tell? lol)


----------



## chandab (Feb 10, 2013)

These Foal Time test kits are so easy to use, just a couple drops of milk, no mixing, little mess and you can tear the strips in half or quarter and get more use out of them. http://www.ibisequine.com/Foal-Time_Milk_Test_Kit.html They have a new website, for others that have been missing them. These are the strips I used on my mares, so easy. [i said little mess, as you do have the milk on your fingers, at least I did, just a drop or two on a finger, dip the strip and walla your done.]


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

Double Dilute FILLY still waiting for her to nurse


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh fantastic,




Little one and *CONGRATS* Lori


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

Spice has such a small udder seems to be only a tiny bit of colostrum but we had a mare abort earlier tonight that we found when we went out to Spice so have gotten colostrum from her for Spices filly. Filly has not nursed yet but fingers crossed just came in to watch for a little and warm up


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

She looks adorable and very leggy. I can't wait for pics





Was it a text book foaling? she looks confused at the mo and is licking the wall bless her.

I am sorry about your other mare aborting



it is always so sad. Sending hugs

Renee


----------



## countrymini (Feb 10, 2013)

pic,pics! congats btw!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

yippeeeeeeee looks like the little angel has found the milk bar


----------



## K Sera (Feb 10, 2013)

She is sooooo cute in her little blanket ... WOW ... I was surprised to read this when I got up. CONGRATS! I have a severe storm rolling through right now and was up early and trying to catch up. I bet she is gorgeous. Can't wait to see pics!

I am so sorry about the loss of your other foal.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

I just saw a


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

Eagle said:


> I just saw a


LOL I missed it we don't usually have any I guess an uninvited visitor


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

hey a birth is a big event, I guess the neighbors wanted to meet the new arrival


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations



..shes very cute


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

Lori I am waiting patiently for photos



You have cooed over baby, had your coffee cooed some more so now we WANT pics or else


----------



## K Sera (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok ....still storming here ... ventured out with lightening flying, fed ... came back in and NO PICS!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pics as I couldn't see her on the cam just now. I am so glad it isn't time for our mares to foal though, with the snow and bitter cold here. Hope our mares wait until April.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry for the wait on pics I tried but too dark in the barn and now I have to charge the camera batteries


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW!! This morning when I logged in you were talking to Chanda about getting milk testing strips - now here I am this evening and look what's happened!! LOL!!

Many congratulations on your gorgeous filly - and well done Spice too!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 10, 2013)

Saw your gorgeous new filly on MareStare. Congratulations!!! How exciting.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

The girls are worn out bless them


----------



## chandab (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this announcement this morning. Congrats! Now, I'm off to find your camera link and see the filly for myself.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

a couple pics-so far Spice is not being the most loving momma gave her a little more banamine hope it improves soon or we might consider trying our mare who aborted last night hate to do it but considering Spices crankiness and she still only has a small bag we just might. We took her out earlier to do it and she was having a fit to get back with the filly so we are trying again


----------



## atotton (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats, she is too cute. I love how curly her little mane is.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 10, 2013)

She is a doll! Hopefully Spice gets a bit more loving. I would just keep giving the filly some syringes of milk to keep her going and just tie Spice up for some good nursing if she isnt letting her nurse. The maidens usually come around with time, they just dont understand fully what happened or what they are supposed to do.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks for all the suggestions we are praying all works out the vet will be here in the morning with dopadrone (SP?) and to check them out

lol Chanda I guess I'm not in a giant hurry for those tests strips now


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Shes such a cutie


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh Lori she is just such a doll. I am praying that Spice falls in love as soon as her pain eases off.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

She's doing better Diane she has gotten up 3 x's for the filly to nurse without threatening her so as long as she has enough milk I think they are working it out. Before she would let her nurse 1x then threaten to kick if she came back again. I sure hope the dopadrone

tomorrow am helps does it usually take long to work. I haven't given anything from the other mare since early this afternoon by syringe and she still seems to have normal 1 day old foal energy....man this makes me nervous...her foal saver blanket was way too big so got to use our other small blanket on her tiny little self


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Oh Lori she is just such a doll. I am praying that Spice falls in love as soon as her pain eases off.


thank you I am also praying they hit it off great Spice does seem to be treating her better even reluctantly got up 3x's for her to nurse


----------



## chandab (Feb 10, 2013)

eagles ring farm said:


> lol Chanda I guess I'm not in a giant hurry for those tests strips now


Guess not, perhaps the next one due will let you try the strips.Such a little cutie, congrats.

With my first mini foal (going on 4 years ago), I was a bit worried whether or not she was getting enough, but I was assured if she has energy, she probably is getting enough and that she is just keeping the bag drained. I should have known she was fine, she came out chunky and pretty much stayed that way.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry I can't help you there as I use Benamine on my mares


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 10, 2013)

Baby is getting a good drink right now.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep Melinda, did you see how cute that was? she pestered mum until she got up and then nursed for about 3 mins whilst mum quietly munched her hay



Spice is in pain though and doing some rolling





Diane so you can see too


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm so glad you can see her again Diane

I didn't lose cam that I know of it was still on when I checked maybe it lost something along the way and came back


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 10, 2013)

So glad that Spice is settling down a bit with her sweet new daughter. May I ask if the birth was fast - I dont necessarily mean the exact birth, but the run up to it. A few years ago we had a maiden mare who suddenly went into labour when she really didn't have any last 'day or two' signs. The birth was a normal one for a maiden mare, but afterwards the mare didn't seem to realise that she had a foal and the foal seemed to be a little 'strange' - difficult to explain, but a bit like it had been shot into this world too soon, lots of scuttling around and with no idea of where it was or who it's Momma was. The mare was not nasty, but simply not interested, and spent several days just doing her own thing, eating her food, hay and drinking when in her stable and grazing when lead out in hand, totally oblivious of the baby who was with her (we didn't dare let her loose in the field because she would have wandered off leaving baby behind!) We did help baby to drink - mare had a very small bag but seemed to have enough milk - and she didn't mind, but if we weren't watching she would just wander away. The pair of them did eventually sort it out, but it was always baby who had to go find her Momma for a drink, never heard Momma call to baby if baby wandered off!! When it came to weaning there was no problem - Momma never noticed that her foal had gone missing LOL!!

Not saying that this is the same as Spice, but just wondering if something triggered labour and birth a couple of days too soon and caught Spice 'unawares' so to speak, even allowing for the fact that some maiden mares can take a while to get used to their new babies. I'm sure Spice will feel better with the banamine and as baby seems to have the drinking art sorted, they will both soon settle down for you.

Those two pictures that you posted are just sooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes Anna I just checked her when we fed Saturday night and she still had quite a bit of tail resistance I did not check her milk but her bag was not very large. As a matter of fact we brought our foal buzzer in for new batteries and decided to wait till tonight to put it on her. She did not show any signs that we say making us think she was real close. Art heard her on the TV in our bedroom early this am as she was rolling and hit the wall with her feet. The only other thing was when we got to the barn she had a white bubble but took about 5 minutes to have contractions that we saw. Foal is tiny but was tight being born once head was out went quick. She passed the placenta quite quickly and it was the first time we had a mare not lay down after foal was born till this afternoon.

If it looks strange when she is nursing sometimes she seems to prefer to have her butt facing the same way as Spices and nurse that way and I have seen her under Spices tail nursing between Spice's back legs ...go figure just to make it more of a challenge for me to see from the cam


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 10, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Yep Melinda, did you see how cute that was? she pestered mum until she got up and then nursed for about 3 mins whilst mum quietly munched her hay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was adorable! I am sure Spice is having pretty typical after labor pains. I have had mares lay down a lot like that too and have newborns learn how to nurse of the mare while she is down LOL! Just out of curiousity has anyone else found their mares lay down more after having banamine? Whenever we use it the mares seem to lay down a lot more than they normally do.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

They are both up now Spice is being much better mom

I also just saw Spice take a good POOP maybe that will help her feel a little better


----------



## lexischase (Feb 10, 2013)

She is just adorable! Congrats on the lovely filly!!! I whispered to Summer this morning that I would love a foal for my birthday, I didn't get one from her but still got one from a fellow Auntie



Cant wait for more photos!!


----------



## Danielleee (Feb 10, 2013)

She's so precious! Congrats!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

I think she is sleeping under Spice's belly hope Spice is careful


----------



## Liz k (Feb 10, 2013)

She's a doll too cute, congrats


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG she is absolutely precious!! I have not gotten anything done today, I have been so busy watching your new little girl. My 6 year old was just in awe watching her walk around...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh I wanted to ask, how tall is she?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm so glad Spice's filly entertained you all today...I haven't tried to measure her yet but will in the next couple days her legs are really rubbery yet and have to get some more strength to get up on her feet better. I see she is starting to jump around a little that will help her legs to straighten. They will be stuck inside tomorrow too since it is suppose to rain all day here. Plus we tried to leave them alone today to work out Spices issues. But she is a tiny little girl even with her rubber legs

Spice is 33.5" if that helps comparison wise


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

5.00 am and the little one has got herself cast, I will give her a minute or so to see if she can wiggle her way up.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

Sod's Law! Just as I was trying to call the little monster got up




Sorry Lori but she had me panicking as she had been laying in a very strange position for too long. You didn't answer so I don't know if I woke you or not, if so SORRY


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Renee. I just missed the phone. and came to the computer to see if it had to do with

spice. Thank you so much for watching and not a problem at all getting woke up I appreciate you caring


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for understanding and no problem for me watching, this is the only mini fix I can get these days and lets face it these babies are just soooo addictive





Has the little one pooped yet?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

It looks like little one is having a bit of tummy ache, she is restless and doing some rolling


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll try another enema. First time we didn't see them poop just assumed we missed it we usually wait out there but got so cold went in to warm up


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

After having watched the girls all night I am sure they are doing just fine. Spice is very delicate with her as baby insists on standing and sleeping under mummy, spice moves around very slowly and even if they don't stand together much Spice is always looking at her. It is so cute when baby stands under mum but I was wondering if it is cold there Lori, maybe she is cold? I have never seen a baby stand and lay under mum so much, maybe it will just be her quirk





I haven't seen baby (can we have a name soon or else I will start calling her Ella as in umbrella)



anyway I haven't seen her playing but she is up and down all the time and seems to have plenty of energy, perhaps I will call her Fidget





Well I bid you ladies all a Good Morning and farewell as I am off to shovel snow



we have about 50cm so far



and it is still coming down thick.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2013)

Enema was good she pooped quite a bit right away I think by the amount she did poop yesterday and we just missed it. She didn't seem cold at all infact today is rain and 52 degrees f so I took off her blanket. Vet will be here soon Art will meet with him and I'm off to work. Cam will be shut off when vet is here as our vet doesn't like the cameras on. Weather may clear this afternoon and Art might put them outside


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh she is too adorable! Congratulations. It has been so wet and cold here on our side of the world, not to mention the mud, hope the little one stays warm and dry. My mare that is due is now a little mud ball, as the first thing she did this morning was go out and roll in the dirtyest spot she could find. It is suppossed to warm up today after the rain goes away, wish it would hurry.


----------



## little lady (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats on your adorable lil bundle!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2013)

Spices milk came in great overnight . vet was here for check up and did an IGg. we were just a little worried with the nursing situation but all is good and Spice has a nice big bag now. They will have to stay in the rest of the day today too. It hasn't cleared up like we thought it was going to .Cam is back on

Spice has finally become a good mommy, so glad the maidens can be so hard


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

that is wonderful news



so does Ella the Fidget have a name yet


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats on your adorable filly and that is great news about the milk!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2013)

Eagle said:


> that is wonderful news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2013)

Spice and baby are in the barn hallway for a few hours a bit more room for them to stretch their legs

We use our hallway as a run in when mares are outside so its very horse safe. I'll put them back in the stall in a few hours

Thanks so much everyone for helping us through this with Spice and _______ it was a scary one


----------



## countrymini (Feb 11, 2013)

Aw she is gorgeous. Glad to hear everything has settled down a bit and milk has come in.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 12, 2013)

Spice and "Ella the Fidget" have had a nice quiet night and I finally got to see her play




she was bucking up a riot and poor mum got quite a few kicks



5.20 am and she is fast asleep bless her she really wore herself out.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 12, 2013)

So glad to hear that everything has finally settled down for you - hope the weather improves soon coz we need some outside pictures.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2013)

Spice's filly is full of herself now beating up Mom. Hope they can go outside tomorrow for part of the day,

today was just so windy they spent the day in the barn hall again


----------



## Eagle (Feb 13, 2013)

3.00 am and the girls are quiet



If you manage to put them out tomorrow could we have some new pics


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 13, 2013)

Spice and her filly got outside today most of the day I had to work but Art got some pics while they were out

She still has some unfolding to do but here are a few pics

here you can kinda see her blue eyes






here she is meeting Spices Mom and her Grandmom "Xena" RF Bars Warrior Princess






Tired baby


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 13, 2013)

wow she is soo little and way too cute, i just her little face


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 13, 2013)

a couple more

with Spice






and all but 1 of our girls visiting the new baby


----------



## atotton (Feb 13, 2013)

She is too precious.



What a lovely little face.


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2013)

She's so cute.

Any idea which double dilute she is? I vote smokey cream, she just seems to have more "color".


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not sure we will have to test this time Spice is Perlino and Buzz is Palomino so new combination for us

here are a couple pics of spice when she was young for comparison

Spice 1st at 1 day old -tested Perlino






this 3 weeks old and a bad clip job- Spice-tested Perlino






This new filly does look darker in her body color I was thinking maybe smokey cream too. We will have to test her


----------



## Eagle (Feb 14, 2013)

OMG she is just itsy bitsy adorable



but of course with a mum like this!






Fabulous!





Thanks for the pics


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay, so this was daddy as a baby -- a tested perlino?  No this is MOM tested Perlino. Dad is Palomino but I don't have baby pics of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So mom is Perlino and Dad is Palomino


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 14, 2013)

She is sooo pretty, I would lean towards Perlino though simply because she does seem darker in the legs/mane/tail than her body. Will be curious to see what she is once you test her!


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2013)

eagles ring farm said:


> I'm not sure we will have to test this time Spice is Perlino and Buzz is Palomino so new combination for us
> 
> here are a couple pics of spice when she was young for comparison
> 
> ...


Looking at those early pics of Spice, she had a "darker" mane and the tail looks a bit darker. Looking at her filly, she looks pretty uniform in color all over. She looks like the baby pics i have of my Bonny, registered as cremello, but I'm pretty sure smokey cream (considering testing, but haven't done it yet).


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2013)

Spice said no reason to ask for forgiveness auntie Diane she knows your very busy on here.


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 15, 2013)

Awe Congrats on such a doll baby foal !


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 16, 2013)

Uno Lotus is now on Cam, she is a Palomino Pinto , she is bred to our Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz- This would be his 2nd foal for us

due 3/15/13 .....She is not showing any signs yet she has had previous foals so I'm not as nervous with this one I just sure hope she is in foal as this is the first year we didn't test any girls. urgh!

She's a little nervous in the new barn

our cam link again

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=eaglesring


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 16, 2013)

here are a few pics of Lotus from Little King Farm






2 pics there with a previous foal


----------



## lexischase (Feb 16, 2013)

Lotus is just lovely! How is Spice and her filly doing?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 16, 2013)

lexischase said:


> Lotus is just lovely! How is Spice and her filly doing?


They are doing just fine have moved them to a larger stall now and tonight their stall door is open for them to also use our aisle way in the barn so they are great .


----------



## Danielleee (Feb 16, 2013)

Lotus is a pretty girl! Excited to see her foal.


----------



## chandab (Feb 16, 2013)

Lotus is just gorgeous.

She was on my wish list, but since all I can do is window shop these days, I'm really glad a family member got her so I can see her foals and hear how she's doing.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2013)

What a pretty girl - really excited to see this coming foal.


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh wow Lotus is just gorgeous, such a pretty head and my favourite colour! i cant wait to see this foal


----------



## cassie (Feb 17, 2013)

WOW lotus is just gorgeous! you must be soo very excited for this baby! <3

just tuning in and she is standing quietly resting at 8:10pm

Spice's filly is adorable! I hope she is smokey cream for you how exciting!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone , were excited to see what Lotus and Buzz do together

Lotus is starting to bag some not much so maybe we are getting somewhere

She is just 302 days today

she gets real annoyed when I check her but at least she has had foals before

They have been in all day today rainy day


----------



## countrymini (Feb 19, 2013)

Lotus has a gorgeous face. I WANT one!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 19, 2013)

She does hoping she passes it on to her foal


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 23, 2013)

Horses are in today were having an all day rainy day

Lotus is starting to bag just a little


----------



## Eagle (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update Lori



Good girl Lotus for starting your shopping bag


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey all

Lotus has a little more of a bag but still has a way to go as of this morning

I didn't check her tonight since my husband put the horses in and fed them before I got home

since it was starting to rain.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 2, 2013)

well we are playing the very small bag in the am after stalling but sometimes nothing after being outside all day with Lotus no real signs at all yet. I'm anxious for foal #2

Spice and her filly are doing great and are outside all day now since we've had some better weather

I gotta get some more pics. We have had so much running around to do when I'm not at work Its been a pain


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 3, 2013)

Lotus is at day 314 is it odd for a mare who has had previous foals to not have much of a bag at this point?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 3, 2013)

I shouldn't worry Lori, she just needs to cook this one a little more. I agree you are way overdue with the pics though


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 3, 2013)

Lotus is gorgeous! Most of my experienced mares actually dont bag very early, I have one that has no bag until the day she foals and then it fills really quickly. Others only take a couple days before foaling. Only have a handful that drag the process out longer. My mare is 317 days today and very seasoned broodmare and has pretty much no udder, every once in a while feels like she thinks about starting to bag but then next time I check it is gone again, this is my first foal from her so dont know what she normally does. I agree though we need more pictures


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 3, 2013)

Here I go again putting too much stake into checking udders and not enough checking for other signs

Thank you Melinda for your experience with experienced mares. I think my experience has been the opposite

but I will certainly keep a closer eye on the other signs starting in the morning


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree that you need to watch for other signs, not just the udder - so many of these girls develop their milk supply at the last minute.

I also agree that we need some new pictures - not wanting to make that sound like a 'demand' of course.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 4, 2013)

As I said I'm terrible at getting pictures. I will try to remember to take the camera out with me in the morning

I feed and let the horses out and try to clean some stalls before getting ready for work and its dark when I get home

of course I'm off all weekend you think I'd remember then lol. Lotus seems to have made a tiny bit of progress

Spice and her filly (by the way her fillys name is Twilight) She has straightened up in her legs and is fresh and cute as can be

I also have to get more pics of them.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 9, 2013)

Lotus is at 323 days her udder is getting a little bigger less tail resistance

we put her halter Buzzer on tonight - it would be great if she foaled this weekend while I'm off and the weather is beautiful in the 50's and sunny. But I think she has a little longer to go not much relaxing in her vulva

I still haven't gotten pics but hoping to tomorrow am. She has had previous foals but she is new to us. so I don't know how she usually shows signs


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 10, 2013)

finally after a few weeks of trying to remember I got a few pics of Lotus today

of course the battery on the camera didn't last for udder pics but there isn't a whole lot to see there
















not great pics I have a really good camera but I always grab the cheep on it's so much smaller


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2013)

She looks ummm BIG



Thanks for sharing Lori


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 10, 2013)

Eagle said:


> She looks ummm BIG
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing Lori


she is LOL ....this is the first year we didn't check our mares to see if they are in foal

but it did become apparent eventually. she is at 324 days today but not much vulva relaxing.

Sure hopes she foals this week , I'm anxious to see this foal.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2013)

Yep, it sure will be gorgeous. Are we thinking pink or blue??


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 10, 2013)

we are thinking PINK ...but healthy mare and foal out trumps any gender as we all know


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2013)

Of course but I will think pink too.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 10, 2013)

Ooooooo what a gorgeous baby belly!! She looks fabulous Lori (I'm thinking PINK for you too!!)


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2013)

eagles ring farm said:


> we are thinking PINK ...but healthy mare and foal out trumps any gender as we all know


I was hoping for pink last summer, but very thrilled with 3 healthy boys (stallion's first foal crop, and I think it was fabulous, perhaps his next foal crop will have some fillies in it).


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 10, 2013)

Wishing you a filly year Chanda !!!

Finally I got a couple of pictures of Spice's filly without her blanket on. It got nice here today for a few hours anyway

Here is "Eagles Ring Twilight by Buzz"- she has really grown a lot of hair. Pics from today






look at all that hair ..lol--her body hair is smushed down from the blanket


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 10, 2013)

O my, what a little love!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2013)

What doll and so much hair. She'll be a fun one to clip when its warm enough.


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2013)

oooh sooo cute!! she is gorgeous! and the fluffy hair always makes them look so much cuter and more baby like



hehe you must be thrilled! congrats


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 10, 2013)

What a beautiful little baby you have! You must be so proud!


----------



## amystours (Mar 10, 2013)

That is a biiiggg tummy!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 11, 2013)

Awww she looks like a little teddie! That fur is sooo long


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

hehehe Lori she is such a sweet heart





3.10 am and all is quiet in the barn


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 12, 2013)

We seem to be making some progress Lotus's udder is a bit bigger and a little relaxing in her vulva

mushy butt yawning but she's had nights of yawning this past week.

But tonight would work for me it's not so cold out. But I think we will still be waiting for some days yet


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh Lori she is gorgeous - thanks for the update!

3.30am and all quiet with Lotus.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 15, 2013)

Lotus is 330 today , she is making progress relaxing more but her bag is just a little bigger ...my guess we will be waiting some more ...hope I'm wrong


----------



## Lindi-loo (Mar 16, 2013)

Awww shes such a cutie


----------



## Eagle (Mar 16, 2013)

Any changes in the little sweetypie Lori? I have been trying to work out what the pretty artwork on the left wall of her bedroom is?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2013)

She's building more of an udder and elongated a bit more in vulva...maybe soon she's 331 days today

The Artwork on the stall wall is something I started in 2005 when our first foals were born

It has little picture frames for a picture of each foal little blocks spell fillies on one side with a pink bow on the carosel horse and Colts on the other side with a blue bow. I was so fun to make The blocks read Eagles Ring Foals

But after being frustrated trying to get the picture frames to stick with wood glue and enough birds pooped on it I finally took the pictures off except 1 that is still there don't know why. If we ever move I will redo it differently so as not to get all bird pooped on

It's painted on a piece of plywood and was so fun to do. Here is the only picture I can find of it from back in 2007

With just a couple foals on it, looks like 2 colts and 1 filly our first ones here


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh that is so cool



Thanks for explaining.

5.30am and the cam is down. I will try texting.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Renee

Thank you our computer did some automatic updates and auto restarted so cam went down

we do have a tv in the bedroom also hooked up with sound so we still had it here

but thanks for letting me know


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2013)

You are welcome, I just wanted to let you know we weren't watching for you. Sorry for waking you


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 17, 2013)

You didn't wake me I didn't hear it -I saw it when I got up , but thanks for the warning


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2013)

ooops, well good job she behaved then


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 17, 2013)

Lotus is actually making a decent bag...she is 332 days today its cold tonight but rain tomorrow she'll be in

each day is another day closer. I have not tried to express anything from her udder as she is just getting used to me checking her and se gets peeved at me messing so taking it slow

and I still haven't gotten the test strips but not even sure if I can get anything yet. and I'm getting used to the sticky feeling meaning she's very close. although none of that helps if I don't test. I just wanted to talk about the strips again because when I did with Spice she foaled that night...LOL


----------



## chandab (Mar 17, 2013)

What about the strips? Any questions while you are waiting for them to arrive? And... strips, strips, strips!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 17, 2013)

just thinking I might get them at walmart this week - the strips strips strips that is

testing 1-2-3 Lotus....

she seems a little rammy tonight at least not the frozen statue in the corner as usual

a little stretching her neck and moving her ears added LOL not exactly signs but I'll take anything new.


----------



## crisco41 (Mar 17, 2013)

strips..oh yes those strips.... I forgot to look for them at the store yesterday....ya know those strips.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2013)

nearly 3.00 am and she is move active tonight (she actually moved)



Please don't forget to tell us what the strips say


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh well all the strip talk had no effect on Lotus

she said it ain't that easy lady lol

Update: Lotus came in from the day outside with her bag just as big as when she went out so that's a good sign

I can't say wait till warm weather because the news says not spring like till mid Arpril maybe ...so I say lets get it on in the cold weather


----------



## chandab (Mar 20, 2013)

I want a new news report about the weather, I don't think I can wait til mid-April for spring. I've had it with winter.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 24, 2013)

well were still hanging in waiting for Lotus

day 339 we're not used to our mares going this long

no big changes still very loose tail vulva not real elongated

milk clear not sticky

all I can say is


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 25, 2013)

ohhh we got a nice tight bag and sticky milk maybe tonight - very soon I think....lol


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

woohoo! will have her up with the rest of our mummy's to be tonight



she is standing quietly at the moment... have to step out in about half an hour for about an hour or so. just so you know I won't be able to watch during that time.


----------



## atotton (Mar 25, 2013)

foaling! safe delivery


----------



## atotton (Mar 25, 2013)

That w\s pretty quick. Can't wait to see pictures! Congrats!!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats!!! Quick delivery - the best kind and a big foal.


----------



## amystours (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay!!! Congrats!!!

And since my phone refuses to allow me to watch marestare, I must insist on pics!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats on your baby...


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, I saw her looking at her hind end and getting ready to lay down so I took my dogs out.......thought I had time but I MISSED it, she went really quick!!!! I am still enjoying watching the new foal and her Momma!!! Congratulation and thank you for sharing Lotus and your new foal with us!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats! I'll have to go find the marestare connection and check ot the new foal.


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2013)

oh my gosh I missed it!!



congratulations everyone on the gorgeous new foal! mum looks happy and baby looks mega cute! good they recorded it, hope to be able to see the video ofthe birth





can't wait for piccies! finally a new baby! woohoo


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 25, 2013)

Congratulations



cannot wait to see pics


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I know its a colt with long legs..I think Palomino with a blaze

still hasn't nursed back to the barn


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 26, 2013)

finally baby latched on a couple times his legs are so long its hard for him to get low enough

snoozing standing up he hasn't figured out how to lay down yet

has a skinny blaze like dad not sure about and white on his legs yet like dad


----------



## countrymini (Mar 26, 2013)

He sounds gorgeous! Cant wait for photos. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS Lori he looks gorgeous. Thinking about yesturday, she stood in a different position that I have never seen her stand in, so this could be her sign that she will foal soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2013)

Many congratulations Lori!! From what I can see he's a very handsome little lad - Lotus down have a well deserved rest while he is gently swaying on his feet next to her.

Pics when you can please.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness I missed another one! I've been so out of it darn it!!!



He is such a beautiful boy, can't wait to see pictures! A huge congratulations to mama and to you!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone I have a few not very good pictures of Lotus colt but better than nothing

Here is *"Eagles Ring Billy Bigelow by Buzz" - *that's a mouthful





















He's I believe a very light color Palomino with a skinny blaze -


----------



## lexischase (Mar 27, 2013)

Super cute! Congratulations on a very handsome colt


----------



## happy appy (Mar 27, 2013)

Such a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww what a little cutie!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks I can't wait till this guy is totally unfolded and without his blanket pics

he really reminds me of his sire


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh he is just so cute - love that colour too! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 28, 2013)

What a cutie, congrats!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2013)

He is such a cutie, you must be thrilled Lori


----------



## Connie P (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh I LOVE him! Congratulations!


----------



## chandab (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats! He's so cute. can't wait to see more pics as he grows.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations!! How adorable!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone . I wanted to share a few pics from today a little better.

got a name quick this time Eagles Ring Billy Bigelow by Buzz

















Here too is a link to a video marestare recorded and edited of his birth in case you missed it and want to see


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 28, 2013)

He is just BEAUTIFUL!!!! Thank you for posting the video!! I was watching and thought I had time to take my dogs out but by the time I came back in and back to my computer your little guy was here!! You both are just wonderful helping your mare but at the same time knowing when to sit back and give her space. It seems you have both gentle and loving hands! Congratulations!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness...I'm so envious! I have foal fever pretty bad now for sure...



Oh pleassssse let us all have adorable, healthy foals and mama's!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 29, 2013)

That's a great video Lori - just the right amount of help at the right time.





A word of warning to those doing their first foalings - Lori obviously knows and trusts her mares (and her mares trust her!), but a lot of mares can be a bit funny tempered once they get to their feet after the birth. If you have not foaled your mare before or have an unknown maiden, then please be careful as she may not be happy to have you near her new baby and may turn very protective, so keep 'tuned in' to your mare's attitude!


----------



## SummerTime (Mar 29, 2013)

What a great video! Thanks for posting it, because I missed it as well. That momma really loves her baby! How sweet! They are both beautiful!


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> A word of warning to those doing their first foalings - Lori obviously knows and trusts her mares (and her mares trust her!), but a lot of mares can be a bit funny tempered once they get to their feet after the birth. If you have not foaled your mare before or have an unknown maiden, then please be careful as she may not be happy to have you near her new baby and may turn very protective, so keep 'tuned in' to your mare's attitude!


Not a horse, but I almost learned this the hard way today. Shayne had told me about a snotty cow (protective of her calf to the extreme), but I forgot as I was helping him with a different cow that had just taken out a panel on the way into the barn to calve. A calf walked toward me, and the cow came unglued; bellowed loudly, shook her head, snorted, rushed the fence, luckily I could climb it faster than she could cross the corral (when I had a chance to look, I saw it was the cow Shayne had warned me about).

I realize its different with cows and horses, as we typically don't work as closely with cows as we do our horses, but just a good reminder, to watch even "good" animals, cause their baby is usually more important than you.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 30, 2013)

Had to share 1 last photo of Billy that Art took today


----------



## atotton (Mar 30, 2013)

Awww to cute.



Great action shot!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 30, 2013)

Ohhhhh my goodness he is too precious!!!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 30, 2013)

eagles ring farm said:


> Had to share 1 last photo of Billy that Art took today


Too cute, but make mine a filly.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey everyone I'm jumping forward from page 4

to let you all know our mare D'Armonds Darling Echo she was bred to our stallion Triple K Boogies Bow Tie came up empty. First year we didn't test our mares and rats I really wanted to see this cross

so our last mare to foal is Cedar Fields Coco Chanel -bred to Triple K Boogies Bow Tie

I am sure she must be in foal as she is getting FAT lol

but she isn't due till 6/29/13 based on 330-so It'll be awhile for us again

so I'll probably fade back to page 4 again before she is close

I've been checking and loving all the foals born this year

Meanwhile Twilight (Spices filly) and Billy Bigelow (Lotus colt) are having a blast playing together


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome back but where are the baby pics?? You know the drill, pics are a must here





I am sorry to hear that Echo is open, will you do the same cross for next year? How about sharing a few pics of coco with us ? Oh and let me drool over Bow too


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 28, 2013)

I gotta get new baby pics.

But for now Cedar Fields Awesome Coco Chanel - Daughter of Cross Country Call Me Awesome

Coco is a maiden except she was our first due this year and she aborted her foal at 3 mos

so rebred to Bow again

Here is Coco a solid bay from such a flashy dam and sire






and our stallion Triple K Boogies Bow Tie-Bow is a sooty buckskin homozygous for black






We bred D'Armonds Darling Echo to Buzz for 2014


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, but we all know what she could be hiding in that solid coat!!! Sorry about missing out on your open mare, but can't wait to see the new pictures!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 1, 2013)

Diane that would sure be cool if Coco was hiding something wild under that solid coat

Here are a couple pics from today

not great but Spice and Lotus foals

Twilight (Spice's filly needing a clipping looking a bit like a sheep) and Billy Bigelow (Lotus colt)






and a picture of Spice with the babies in the background from today to looking a bit roughed up

but still my lovely babygirl


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2013)

lol I love Spice's "bad hair day" look



The babies look fantatsic.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 26, 2013)

Hey again we're back

Just put Coco in the foaling stall today she is 300 days 6/28 so were getting ready she will be our last mare to foal for 2013

our marestare is turned off for now I'll post the link again when it's back on


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update



here's praying for a textbook foaling


----------



##  (May 27, 2013)

Yup! Looking forward to seeing her!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 27, 2013)

I hope your foaling goes well. The photos of your horses are gorgeous!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 27, 2013)

Good luck! Let us know as soon as she's up on cam.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone...Getting anxious for our last 2013 foal

And getting excited for 2014 already


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 28, 2013)

Coco had a bay colt Monday night at about 9pm. Still trying to get him to nurse


----------



## happy appy (May 28, 2013)

I hope everything is going ok now. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)

Keep us posted. I'm sure you've milked momma and given him a boost of colostrum. Sometimes it just takes them a bit to get it figured out. Praying you have it solved now and momma is doing fine!

We can't wait to see the pictures of this fine little boy!


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations, I can't wait for an update and pics of course


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)

Hoping everything is fine with both momma and little one.



You KNOW us Aunties get very worried when we don't hear anything.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 28, 2013)

Sorry for no updates Aunties, I'm at work and had to figure out my forum password to sign in

I think all is going good it took from 9pm last night till 6am to get this little guy even trying in the right spot to nurse he sucked every part of her body 1,000 times except the right spot ..lol

I spent the night syringeing milk and watching from in the barn. After working all day I'm ready for an early go to bed tonight

Art is home and keeping an eye. Coco has been a great and patient maiden mare she even picks her leg up to try to let him reach easier

He is either bay or a smutty buckskin like his dad. I'll have to see better when I get home. Very nice long legs.

I had looked at her in the stall after we ate. Then watched "The Voice"

walked back to the computer and put the software up to check her and she was laying down and out of the corner of the stall I see a nose pop in and out of the camera view

thought what was that then I saw it again. The baby was up walking around and almost dry. Coco had already passed the placenta.

What a surprise this maiden was. She was only at 298 days never had one go that early.

You know how bad I am with pics but I'll try to get some quick it's raining here today


----------



## palsminihorses (May 28, 2013)

*Congratulations *on your new colt, Lori! Looking forward to pictures too. I've never had one born that early either. Maybe that's why it took him longer than normal to find the milk bar. But I also believe that the boys are a little slower than the girls at finding it! LOL


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations again!!! Maybe we should hire her to speak to the other mares around here about having their babies earlier!!

Can't wait to see pictures -- and so glad everything went sooooo well!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2013)

Many congratulations Lori and well done Coco, what a clever girl!!








Hope the little boy has got himself organised by now - would love to see pics when you have a moment.


----------



## lexischase (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations! So glad all went well, looking forward to pics


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

Thank goodness all went well



Good girl Coco


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 29, 2013)

Yay! Congrats to you on your new colt! Now...where's the pics? Lol...


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

...........


----------



## MountainWoman (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## targetsmom (May 29, 2013)

How did I miss this yesterday???? Congrats and waiting for pictures with the rest of the Aunties.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

Congrats Lori...they sure are little stinkers sometimes...one minute no foal.... 30 min. later there it is. I guess that's why Diane and the others always remind us to watch these mares like a hawk!! Glad everything went well Pics soon I hope


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

Hoping no news is good news, and that all is well with Coco and her baby!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 29, 2013)

Art got some pics today of Cocos colt

Cedar Field Awesome Coco Chanel X Triple K Boogies Bow Tie

a tiny bay colt born 5/27/13

They are doing just fine now. got to go out for awhile this am but by noon it was too hot so back in the stall





Coco is 31" and his sire Bow is 29.5"


----------



## Jade10 (May 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh, he is soo adorable


----------



## targetsmom (May 29, 2013)

Congrats - he is adorable and so long-legged. Did you measure his canon bone? I guess you got your answer about whether the foal might be a pinto!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 29, 2013)

targetsmom said:


> Congrats - he is adorable and so long-legged. Did you measure his canon bone? I guess you got your answer about whether the foal might be a pinto!


I sure did no white except baby hair. I haven't measured his cannon bone yet but he is tiny with long legs and a nice long neck

I just went out and gave him his tetnas anti toxin shot. I'll measure it next time out


----------



## lexischase (May 29, 2013)

Super cute!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 29, 2013)

He is so cute!!! I love his color and those long legs!!!!!!!


----------



##  (May 29, 2013)

Oh Lori, he's simply beautiful!! Nice long legs and a beautiful head! CoCo did a wonderful job -- his color is beautiful and rich! He may not be showing the pinto -- but he may be hiding it just the same!

Is CoCo LWO+ like her sire? He reminds me so much of a filly that I had out of a "solid" bay appaloosa mare and Awesome. Silly little filly was a solid color -- when I was hoping for a pintaloosa. But she was a little beauty just the same!

Your boy is VERY handsome!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for sharing our foaling season with us. It's been a great one, we are very pleased with our 3-2013 foals

I thought it was interesting the possibility of Coco carrying the overo or splash from either of her parents, she is though LWO-

so maybe there was no possibility after all.

But we don't breed for pinto anymore anyway. and bay is one of my favorite colors but

a little different plumbing would have put the icing on the cake for this guy. LOL

Wishing everyone a healthy and safe foaling season, and looking forward to 2014 now.

so far mares bred for 2014 are:

Spice X Buzz

Xena X Bow

Darling X Buzz

Pooh X Buzz

I'll be watching for all the foals that still haven't hit the ground this year

And many thanks to the wonderful aunties for all the help


----------



## Never2Mini (May 30, 2013)

Aww he looks so sweet ! Love his color I have a soft spot for bays


----------



## chandab (May 30, 2013)

Congrats! He's just so cute.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 30, 2013)

Oh, what a cutie!! He's so adorable. A big congratulations to you on such a wonderful foaling season!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

Lori he is gorgeous, you must be over the moon. I am a bay lover too and would die for one with his rich colour



thanks for sharing you foaling season with us, I look forward to seeing more pics as they grow up.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 30, 2013)

Lori he"s beautiful..love his color..mahogany looking. congratulations on a successful season!


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2013)

Oh boy, he is just sooooooooooooo cute!! And that rich bay colour is a really bonus! Again many congratulations!!

And I also want to thank you for sharing your 2013 foaling season with us - looking forward to 2014!!


----------



##  (May 30, 2013)

I wonder how many of us started out with a bay horse. My first Arabian at age 5 was a mahogany bay mare (Fazannah), and I just adored her. Then at age 7 I got a chestnut/sorrel Arabian stallion (Sultan) and I was off and running! (and riding alot!)

Bay still has a soft spot for me, and he's simply so handsome. Thank you for sharing all your little ones with us, and I, too, look forward to next season with you!


----------



## Eagle (May 30, 2013)

Yes my first pony was a New Forest caled Mr Perkins and guess what colour he was?? Yep bay


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 30, 2013)

My first horse was a bay also- quarter TB cross I got her in 1972 when I was 19 years old

She was my real heart horse had her for 10 years. What a great time she showed me. Those were the days

Here is the only picture I have of her on my computer, it's neat to share this


----------



## chandab (May 30, 2013)

My first horse was a palomino half-Arabian; but... you guessed it, my first mini was a bay. And, now I have two silver bays, the first bay, a black bay and I think that's all for bay (but do have a silver buckskin, so bay plus cream).


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 15, 2013)

A new picture from today of Coco's colt "Eagles Ring Bows Mr Jangles" - tiny little guy born 5/27 with a 6-3/4" cannon bone






Kelly Roe pictures of our 2 Buzz babies coming soon I hope just waiting for her to send them

our little sheep Spices filly twilight is a beautiful little girl under all that hair can't wait to share those pics

and Lotus colt is fabulous. OK - I'm a proud horse grandma - lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh he's gorgeous - cant wait for the pics of the others!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 15, 2013)

Hes awesome and such a rich vibrant color!! Looking forward to your other pictures. Nice picture of your heart horse. My first horse was a buckskin QH...I rode English and a buckskin was a big no no to all the yuppy English people...Back then a buckskin was always Western (don't ask me why) I would always get frowned upon when going into my junior hunter classes....maybe it was b/c I wore my cowboy hat!!!


----------



##  (Jun 15, 2013)

Stunning picture.....can't wait for the others!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone, the sire of coco's foal is our Triple K Boogies Bow Tie

Art took the picture of Cocos colt above...patiently (not...lol) waiting for the Kelly pics of the other 2


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 15, 2013)

Love the new photo. Add me to the list of Aunties whose first horse was a bay that I got when I was 14. a mare named Sweet Georgia Brown, or "George".


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2013)

That is a great pic of you and your heart horse





Mr Jangles is just way too fluffy and cuddly, I wouldn't get anything done with a little cutie like that in my back yard


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 27, 2013)

We got some pictures from Kelly Roe taken 2 weeks ago of our Buzz Babies

First "Twilight by Buzz" (Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz X ER Bows Spicy Mustard Seed "Spice") foaled 2/10/13

she is no longer a hairy sheep











And " Billy Bigelow by Buzz"

(Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz X Uno Lotus) Buzz has some fabulous action for a driving horse but is not trained to drive

(Buzz is a maternal brother of the World Champion Driving horse Philia BTU Cruiser) he sure has passed it along to this boy

background on these not as good we took them in a different spot.


----------



##  (Jun 28, 2013)

WOW!!!! They are both just stunning!!! What beautiful babies!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jun 28, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Evelynk2000 (Jun 28, 2013)

They're both just stunning!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 28, 2013)

Love them both but especially the boy with the leg action!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone.... we are more than thrilled with the first 2 foals from Buzz

and with Spices filly being born 2/10 - she was so hairy... It was such a pleasant surprise to see

this pretty little girl under there. And Billy had alot less hair so we could tell all along how good he was gonna look


----------



## lexischase (Jun 29, 2013)

WOW! Both are incredible, I really want the colt!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 30, 2013)

They are both absolutely stunning!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 15, 2013)

I wanted to share a couple videos of our colt born with the help of all the aunties on 3/25/13

love his big trot

Eagles Ring Billy Bigelow by Buzz

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz X Uno Lotus


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh he is just stunning! Glad the Aunties were able to help.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2013)

Just gorgeous



thank you for sharing this journey with us.


----------



##  (Jul 16, 2013)

As Anna said, he is simply stunning!!! Just beautiful!!!!! Thank you for the video so we could see his beautiful movement!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for letting me share them .... I'm really smitten with this little guy


----------



## MountainWoman (Jul 17, 2013)

He's so amazing. You must be very proud!


----------



## FirstTimeMiniMom (Jul 28, 2013)

Stunning. What a proud little guy!


----------

